# Cooper's Hawk maybe?



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I inherited this little guy/girl for the weekend from work. Animal Control brought it in to us to take care of it. Nobody is going to be their to take care of it owner the weekend so I said I could take it. I am guessing it's a Cooper's hawk and I think that's what AC guessed too. It's doing well, lost a few wing feathers and is very dirty. It ate 2 pinkies earlier one mouse and one rat. 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Could it be an immature red tail? The banding on the body is what makes me wonder about it being a coopers.... I'm sure someone else with know for sure.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Whatever it is, it is a beautiful bird! Bless you for taking it in!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think it is a Red Tailed too!!!! So pretty! Really good sign that it is eating for you!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm starting to think its a red tail as well. It doesn't have many tail feathers but the ones it does have are the same color as the back feathers. I think it is pretty young because it doesn't try to fly and is very unsteady on its feet. It is a cute little thing that's for sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Do you have american kestrels in the area? That's what it looks like to me. I work with falcons and asked my boss he says american kestrel, he knows his birds so I'd go with kestrel. If it isn't steady on it's feet and the way it is holding it's eyes don't be surprised if it doesn't make it. It is much too small for a red tail hawk.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Kestral! Yes, size was hard to determine in the picture.... I can definitely see that - for some reason I just thought that it was bigger.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A Cooper's Hawk would be about the size of a crow. They are pretty big. It is hard for me to judge size and since the tail isn't grown in it is hard to say, but kestrel sounds like a good bet to me. Don't feed it stuff that's too big if a kestrel, they actually mostly eat big insects like grasshoppers.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well it died yesterday . It really wasn't doing well, I think it was to young(it wasn't even fully feathered in some areas) and the probably had damaged from falling out of its nest. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

That's so sad. Thanks for telling us. I tried in the past to help small baby birds that were on the ground in my yard but they always died on me. Made me so sad I wasn't able to help. I am glad you tried.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for trying!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't be too hard on yourself. I don't think there was anything you could do for him. When a bird of prey holds there eyes like he was that is a sign the end is near. And speaking from experience, birds of prey ( birds in general IMO) are not easy to care for. You did the best that you could.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry the little guy didn't make it.......I had hoped it would! It is always disappointing when your best efforts go for naught! I was lucky with the baby I kept overnight, he was a fiesty one!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rachel76 said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself. I don't think there was anything you could do for him. When a bird of prey holds there eyes like he was that is a sign the end is near. And speaking from experience, birds of prey ( birds in general IMO) are not easy to care for. You did the best that you could.



Ya, I know that with chickens when their posture is like that and they close their eyes like that it's not good, so I figured it wouldn't make through the weekend. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, thank you for your compassion. What more can you be than compassionate.? He was a beautiful bird.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Too bad, thanks for giving it a good try.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Rachel76 said:


> Do you have american kestrels in the area? That's what it looks like to me. I work with falcons and asked my boss he says american kestrel, he knows his birds so I'd go with kestrel. If it isn't steady on it's feet and the way it is holding it's eyes don't be surprised if it doesn't make it. It is much too small for a red tail hawk.



That's what I immediately thought because of the black face lines. A Cooper's is smaller than a red tail but would still be about twice as large as the bird in the picture.

Even though, sorry that it didn't make it. Birds are really good at hiding illnesses, and once they look sick, there's not much you can do. :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

